# Seat Adjustment Button toward the top randomly stops working



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

So its kind of embarassing when someone wants to ride in your car, and you open the door and they are in awe of the nice blue leather interior and you go to move the seat up for them to get in the back and you lift the seat up but the adjustment push button doesnt work! So you sit there and **** with it for a minute while they watch till you finally give in and just use the adjuster switch on the bottom of the seat. What I don't get is it is completley random one minute the switch works then the next it doesn't. Anyone else had this issue? what could it be?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds like a loose wire or dirty switch contacts.


----------

